# rp? (Closed)



## SinFrame (Jun 8, 2017)

I am new to online rping and but have rp'd in notebooks with close friends. I'd like to recreate that kind of atmosphere. It could be a long or short thing, kinky, I'm open. Just gotta be over 18. Am female but id as genderfluid but am comfortable rping any gender. (Dm me)


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

What is the plot?


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 13, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> What is the plot?



Whatever you want, really. I'm not picky, I just wanna rp


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

You have any characters to use?


----------



## minzer (Jun 13, 2017)

well, i've never really RPd before but i'd be curious to try...i think i'd even have a character in mind already but i haven't drawn them yet :O


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 14, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> You have any characters to use?


 
Plenty, make new ones practically every week, tbh ^^'


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 14, 2017)

What fetishes are you into?


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 14, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> What fetishes are you into?



Sorry dude, 18+ for that info


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 14, 2017)

Anyway to svve this for then?


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 14, 2017)

I love to roleplay. But what the object?


----------

